# optical diodes newb??



## goldgee35 (Mar 10, 2018)

the plate seems kind of thick on optical diodes


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 11, 2018)

It is probably as thick as it looks...

Göran


----------



## anachronism (Mar 11, 2018)

I think the question I would ask is "how many thousands of them have you got?"

Jon


----------



## nickton (Apr 15, 2018)

Those look like what you sometimes can find in cdr drives.


----------



## Grelko (Apr 15, 2018)

nickton said:


> Those look like what you sometimes can find in cdr drives.



As far as I've seen, those come in every type of CD drive (anything that plays CD/DVDs), even the old portable ones that you could jog with. They're also in some printer/scanners, some digital cameras, a few old webcams "Aiptek Pencam etc." and the larger ones "DLP" are in projection TVs or school projectors.


----------



## nickton (Jun 29, 2018)

How big are the projection tv ones I wonder?


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 29, 2018)

nickton said:


> How big are the projection tv ones I wonder?




Search "DLP" in the search box. Everything with gold has been discussed here.


----------

